# taking down a baneblade



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

im just thinking how do you take down a baneblade? i have no idea on the best way to do it? help wanted


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Armour 14 at the front with what is essentially a 3 wound vehicle. It isnt easy. But can be done.

The tau relish this chance to show the world how beardy their anti tank capability is. Like we need a demonstration or something. Railgun solid shots str 10 AP 1. Twin linked from 3 broadsides and you are almost guaranteed a mass point. Lather rinse and repeat.

The lances for the eldar/dark eldar are ruthless against big targets. All those cheap skimmers vs a big slow moving gun platfrom that has armour 12 at the front now isnt good odds. Mech edlar players are laughing all the way to the bank. 

If your talking marines/chaos then lascannons are your best bet from long range but they are far from stellar. 5's to glance/6's to penetrate with a one shot weapon isnt great odds. Getting in melta 2d6 Ap range is slightly better and more of chance to scythe mass points off. Get attack bikes with meltas and that might work if they zoom up on the side or rear. And for chaos get your winged demon prince or brass scorpion to pounce and smack the thing upside the head. If it explodes big time who cares? Its dead after all.

For guard just take a baneblade too. I saw a 1500 pt game with 2 baneblades on either side and by the end there was only the 2 left firing at each other.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

PROTIP: TO DEFEAT THE BANEBLADE, SHOOT AT IT UNTIL IT DIES.

Since you're a Black Templar man, you're going to have some real trouble with this thing. Melta weapons have to get in real close, and any decent player won't allow you that. Land Raider Crusaders would feasibly stand a chance, but that chance involves risking your vital assets to destruction. As much as I'll probably never say this again, you'll probably do alright with a Land Raider Terminus, IF you can keep it alive long enough to destroy the thing. If you have them, two Predators with tri-las will eventually take it out. Otherwise, three Attack Bikes with Multi-Meltas can usually boost in close, or you can use an Assault Squad with Meltabombs. Keep in mind that with the Baneblade's propensity to explode violently on death, anything you use to blow it up in CC will probably die.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

'Nids have a chance... >>;
Zoanthropes focused bolts or a CC Fex up close and personal could take it out after awhile.
But then, none of you play Nids, do you? D:


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

> PROTIP: TO DEFEAT THE BANEBLADE, SHOOT AT IT UNTIL IT DIES.


^Agreed. Unfortunately, it's not like the Monolith where you can just shoot at it and hope it goes away, because IT SPITS DEATH.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's an assault squad loadout that works really well for taking out big tanks:
normal guys get meltabombs, sargent gets a chainfist. Assault, kill. Simple as that. Except for the part of getting them there, which requires some finesse (or a flank march), and that part where you'll probably just take out a structure point or two, but either way the squad has made it's points back in damage to the baneblade.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Flank March, Careful planning, combined with a bunch of seraphim with Meltabombs and an eviscerator.

First turn was guaranteed because the entire army set up in reserve, then the Seraphs showed up and plugged the Baneblade without a problem. Works for any superheavy really with any comparable assault team. Tankbustas with Tankhammers are pretty rude too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ubiquitous said:


> Here's an assault squad loadout that works really well for taking out big tanks:
> normal guys get meltabombs, sargent gets a chainfist. Assault, kill. Simple as that. Except for the part of getting them there, which requires some finesse (or a flank march), and that part where you'll probably just take out a structure point or two, but either way the squad has made it's points back in damage to the baneblade.


Assault Squad Sergeants cannot have chainfists. 


That being said, power fists are a pretty sure-fire way to get rid of a baneblade. The Apocalypse setup puts armies at about 18'' away from one another, so there's absolutely no reason you wouldn't be able to close on the thing's front, if not the side. A Land Speeder with a multi-melta, combined with at least one power fist, will do the trick most of the time.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i took out a baneblade with scouts lead by a wolf guard, he didn't move so when i came on from the rear and charged him my melta bombs automatically hit and they all penetrated and it went 655433 boom

110-150 point squad for a 500-600 bane blade oh eyah


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I annoyed the hell out of someone in just a random match, using four Socerors (three HQs and one Aspring for 1k Daughters) All had windes of Chaos, so glancing on fours, but unable to penetrat <.<; It'd lost its void Shield to my Brass Scorpian, (which was wandering around butchering everything)

I found that getting 4 fours for Winds of Chaos works nicely, considering I got 3 6s and a 5 on the Damage charts 

So hit it with even glancing weapons and you'll crush the buggers like no ones business........ Titans however, they hurt bad :ireful2:

Brass Scorpion ended up stood on by Warlord Titan, big assed thing.


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

I mostly play Eldar so Baneblades are not really an issue (Haywire Grenades, Brighlances, Fusion Guns, Warp Cannons, etc). I feel for you with BT; but here are things you can do (as mentioned above).


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

:crazy:


The Son of Horus said:


> Assault Squad Sergeants cannot have chainfists.
> 
> 
> That being said, power fists are a pretty sure-fire way to get rid of a baneblade. The Apocalypse setup puts armies at about 18'' away from one another, so there's absolutely no reason you wouldn't be able to close on the thing's front, if not the side. A Land Speeder with a multi-melta, combined with at least one power fist, will do the trick most of the time.


yeh i once saw a guy ripe out the power core of a baneblade resulting in an explosion that took out almost half a space marine battle company and loads of chaos in apocalypse


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

I deep strike my 5 Chaos Terminators behind or to the side and 4 combi-meltas and 4 chainfists later... One big ass crater!!!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

not unless its on the back of the board and you scatter off or get shot in next turn


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Mikal Darkus said:


> I deep strike my 5 Chaos Terminators behind or to the side and 4 combi-meltas and 4 chainfists later... One big ass crater!!!


Yeah... About that...

The Baneblade's main gun is S9 AP2. Buh-Bye if you don't take it down WITH THE SHOOTING. You don't get to assault when you deep strike, so... Yeah.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

field 2 landraiders and shoot lascannon death rays at it until it dies.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i think best way is assault jump infantry


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Now let's throw a monkey-wrench into the game. What if your opponent is fielding a Steel Fury Squadron?


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

ah,,, hmmm

a farseer with swooping hawks...hey look im fearless hey look so is my pheonixe lord ...yay


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i've never fought a baneblade, but i would asume a large amount of melta/ lascannon fire would do the job...eventually


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's ONE baneblade. What do you do if your opponent fields 3 of them?


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Casmiricus said:


> Yeah, that's ONE baneblade. What do you do if your opponent fields 3 of them?




Phoenix lords make there aspect squads fearless when joining them.

Fire dragons with frugan drive by in a falcon or wave serpant, fuegen attacks as a montross creature in combat and adds 2d6+5 for armor penetration . also has feel no pain, also have tank hunter ability

Karandras has 8 attacks at strength 8 in close combat 

Baharroth has haywire grenades, hitting on 2's glancing on 2s, his troops hit on exarch 2- hawks 3's


avatar, comes on table and has a melta weapon hitting on 2s range 12 

need i say more,

i will also use lances on my falcons, i could put them in a squad and use them as flyers then have 

9 lance shots at your bane blades from 3 falcons


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Your transports still have to make it across the table, wheathering 75pi^2 inches of S9 AP2 shots a turn, not to mention 6 lascannons, and 9 twin-linked heavy bolters.


----------



## The Cheeeese (Jun 18, 2008)

Two words-

*Eldar Cobra*

:victory:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

So, one baneblade? As templar, I'd take a regular land raider (gasp!) in a heavy slot with 5 CC Hammer terminators. Even if you don't kill it, your spending 200 pts holding it still (trying to kill it) while the machine that got them there is still bombing around. Also, congrats, you spent around 450 pts while a baneblade (in the book I'm looking at) lists at over 600

If they are fielding 3? hope you're playing with 19" or less and you get the first turn. A steel legion + 3baneblades without upgrades costs @ 2050 pts. You can, as templars, match them with 3 squads (of LRs and CC termies) AND have 650 pts left over; thanks to a 12 inch move, 2 inch deployment, and 6" charge, you hit each bane blade THEN. AND, should for any reason one doesn't get stunned (thanks to the hammers), then you have 3 LR's worth of las cannon focus firing the big-hoe. BTW, That 650 pts left would be a decent HQ, champion, vow, and 2 squads of troops at least 13 men strong each; while footslogging, it does allow for a regular army. And, please remember, that each bane blade you add after this supplies the templar player with more than 600 pts to toss around, which can let them field a group of 15 troops in an LRC (<--transport!) AND have over 150pts left. We are the army that can field, in a regular game, 14 Land raiders (11 of the crusader variety).

Too much banking on the first turn, though, as focused fire from 3 baneblades will kill A landraider, and without each of them being held in place they can just pick apart your army.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I say punch it off the table and run!!:biggrin: 
I'mwith saint7515 here thunder hammer terminators in a Crusader especaillly IMO is the best bet. 465 points and you have on the charge 3 str.8 attacks that autostun when hit and then you have a twin linked assault cannon and a multimelta close up and personla to waste it. Plus you have about 15o pints left to spend on anything you want, maybe 3 multimelta attack bikes tp go around the back and boom.....


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

best way to kill a baneblade is another baneblade or some BIG titan(if you've got the cash/resources)

if you don't use some other guys troops as sheilds(mainly tyranids)and roast up close with melta weapons 2D6 armour penetration under 6''
but you have to either not care for you're troops lives or be crazy


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Scarab Swarms with DisFields! Easy kill


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

run for your life...
railguns nice try basilisks once rails gone i come in nids stick yarric in front to kill the nasty carny with his power claw
and now that vehicles get cover saves in 5th you will need major shit and like id let you get any of that in range your safest choice is an aircraft because they so dang annoying to kill without AA mounts


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok the only time i have ever faced a baneblade was in my last apocalypse battle, i was playing as the Iron Warriors. the imperial guard player fielded two of these damn things and five leman russ tanks. best advice is use the terrain your men are on to the best of your ability. the first baneblade i took out with two ten man havoc squads equipped with lascannons and rocket launchers across a bridge. they disabled it so it couldnt move then my two land raiders came in for the kill. i also got rid of three of the leman russ tanks like this. the other baneblade was practically the last of his units to fall. i had my obliterators, those chaos havocs mentioned above, the two landraiders and a squad of termies with meltas all unload on it and it still took awhile to kill with that much firepower. so like i said above the best way to do it is play smart and use the resources you have to your advantage.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

if ordnance still does 2d6 damage against vehicles then a whirlwind would have a chance... or a few earthshaker rounds.. just be careful of scatter.....


----------

